# Is there an overall thread that provides step by step tax filing advice?



## effrontery (Feb 9, 2016)

Hello all, I've searched through the forum here and see a lot of individual questions, but I don't see a particular thread that explains the basics of filing with this 1099-K and 1099-Misc. Can anyone please point me to one?

Since all of you (presumably) are still driving for Uber, there must be something I'm missing, but basically I'm really confused about why the IRS is requiring me to enter "gross earnings" on the schedule C when all of that money didn't come to my pocket. When I entered that number on the schedule C, my $628 refund switched to me owing the IRS $71. Outrageous. What am I missing? If it's about the deductions, what am I supposed to be deducting? My gross earnings were about $2100, and I drove 696 miles, according to the statement from Uber...so even if I add mileage as an expense, I'm still only looking at about $400 to offset that $2100.

Thank you so much in advance for your help--feeling really frustrated!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

what deductions did you claim?


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

effrontery said:


> Since all of you (presumably) are still driving for Uber, there must be something I'm missing, but basically I'm really confused about why the IRS is requiring me to enter "gross earnings" on the schedule C when all of that money didn't come to my pocket. When I entered that number on the schedule C, my $628 refund switched to me owing the IRS $71. Outrageous. What am I missing? Thank you so much in advance for your help--feeling really frustrated!


It's not the IRS, it is Uber's trick. The 1099-K stating that drivers earnings include Uber's SRF fee and Uber's percentage taken from every fare (20%, 25%, 28%, etc.) is a veiled way for Uber to avoid having to pay tax on its profits and passing the buck for that tax burden to its "partners". Just like the burden of the cost of operating the cars.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

effrontery said:


> Hello all, I've searched through the forum here and see a lot of individual questions, but I don't see a particular thread that explains the basics of filing with this 1099-K and 1099-Misc. Can anyone please point me to one?
> 
> Since all of you (presumably) are still driving for Uber, there must be something I'm missing, but basically I'm really confused about why the IRS is requiring me to enter "gross earnings" on the schedule C when all of that money didn't come to my pocket. When I entered that number on the schedule C, my $628 refund switched to me owing the IRS $71. Outrageous. What am I missing? If it's about the deductions, what am I supposed to be deducting? My gross earnings were about $2100, and I drove 696 miles, according to the statement from Uber...so even if I add mileage as an expense, I'm still only looking at about $400 to offset that $2100.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for your help--feeling really frustrated!


A good place to start...... https://uberpeople.net/threads/tax-attorney-here-ask-away.52491/


----------



## effrontery (Feb 9, 2016)

uberdriver said:


> It's not the IRS, it is Uber's trick. The 1099-K stating that drivers earnings include Uber's SRF fee and Uber's percentage taken from every fare (20%, 25%, 28%, etc.) is a veiled way for Uber to avoid having to pay tax on its profits and passing the buck for that tax burden to its "partners". Just like the burden of the cost of operating the cars.


This is what I suspected, but I'm sorry to hear it voiced. That's pretty blatant--since they're the ones taking the money from riders directly and paying us a portion, how is it possible that they can claim that those are our "gross earnings"?


----------



## effrontery (Feb 9, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> A good place to start...... https://uberpeople.net/threads/tax-attorney-here-ask-away.52491/


Thanks--I did see this thread, but it seems like he's answering questions specific to individual situations? I just thought it would be helpful to have an overall thread in this forum (maybe even pinned) so we wouldn't have to re-invent the wheel (no pun intended) each time, or put that poor guy out over and over.


----------



## effrontery (Feb 9, 2016)

LAuberX said:


> what deductions did you claim?


So far just mileage. What other deductions could I be claiming?

(And can I ask, obviously people are doing their taxes and still driving for Uber. What am I missing--if everyone else was losing their refunds, I'd be shocked if there wasn't a huge mutiny. I must be missing something...)


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

effrontery said:


> Thanks--I did see this thread, but it seems like he's answering questions specific to individual situations? I just thought it would be helpful to have an overall thread in this forum (maybe even pinned) so we wouldn't have to re-invent the wheel (no pun intended) each time, or put that poor guy out over and over.


If you read the thread you'll will find people with your exact questions. First thing you need to read up on "mileage logs". Mileage will be your largest deduction. In addition you can deduct your cell phone, ipad etc... You can also deduct the uber fees, SRF fees, tolls and parking. If you have a car loan you can deduct interest on loan and property tax if you pay it.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

YES - i am creating it now. CHeck in a few.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

effrontery said:


> So far just mileage. What other deductions could I be claiming?


1. Uber fee (the 20-28% commission)
2. SRF fee
3. unpaid tolls
4. iPhone rental or data used for uber


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

↑
What sort of things are covered by the 57.5 c/mi tax deduction? In other words, what sort of deductions can I make with Uber that isn't covered by the standard mileage deduction? Things like candy, water, paper, cell phone are all additional deductions, but other things like car wash, strut replacement, car washes, etc., are already part of the deduction, I presume.
Yes you're correct. In addition to using the standard mileage rate, you can deduct any business-related parking fees and tolls.


LAuberX said:


> 1. Uber fee (the 20-28% commission)
> 2. SRF fee
> 3. unpaid tolls
> 4. iPhone rental or data used for uber


5. water bottles, mints etc....
6. business % of property tax, business % of car loan interest


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-to-do-uber-or-lyft-taxes-using-turbo-tax.60211/


----------



## effrontery (Feb 9, 2016)

UberPissed said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-to-do-uber-or-lyft-taxes-using-turbo-tax.60211/


Thank you!


----------

